# What breed?



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

I have heard of a breed that can learn its new home in one day but only if its old one is very far away so as it won't be able to return. This pigeon is a small breed with small beak and small legs with no feathers.You can leave it in a new loft free(wings able to fly) from the first moment and it will fly to find its old home but as its old home is far away it will search with no results and will come back to the new one.Which breed or breeds are able to do this.I think these pigeons are very clever and faithfull.Can a german owl do this?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Fancy breeds will have no problems settling into their new home. But one day isn't being fair to the bird. It won't be used to the loft or over the stress of moving. It may come back in, but it will likely sit outside a bit confused, leaving it open to predator attacks.


----------



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

By meaning fancy do you include homers? From the little i know i think homers will have a difficult time settling into a new home especially old ones. You are only sure about them only after they lay their eggs if i am correct.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

No, homers aren't a fancy breed, they are a flying breed. Other flying breeds like rollers can be a little more difficult, but can still be settled after a few weeks, regardless of how old they are. Homers are a much different story. If they are too old, they won't return to your loft.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Peristeria,

A German Owl is primarily a show bird and not one that you would typically put out to free fly.

Perhaps you could tell us a bit more about your interest in pigeons and what you are wanting to accomplish.
Kind of sounds like you are in a huge hurry, and that's going to cost some birds their lives. Why don't you
fill us in here and let some of our experts talk to you?

Terry


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

peristeria said:


> Actually homers ARE a fancy breed.At least according to Australian Fancy Pigeons book of standards.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fancy_pigeon


Homers are flying/performing breeds used for racing. In due course of time, many homer breeds got bred only for showing purposes and thus some are included as show/fancy class.

Yet when we say "homer pigeon" in most of the cases it is the original breed which is used for flying.


----------



## peristeria (Sep 9, 2010)

TAWhatley said:


> Peristeria,
> 
> A German Owl is primarily a show bird and not one that you would typically put out to free fly.
> 
> ...


First of all check your hearing and take care of your birds lives because you seem to be in a huge hurry to answer.If i was in a hurry i wouldn't ask here first to learn. I have seen and heard of birds learning their home in one day i just dont know what breed they are.What i want to accomplish?=The name of the breed.If you don't know something it is ok not to answer.I would expect a better behavior from an administrator.Do not insult others.


----------

